# over-excavation



## DaVinciArchitec (Feb 12, 2009)

Got a soils report saying we need to "over-excavate 3 ft." and add compacted fill. (expansive native soil).
What does it mean to 'over-excavate'? It looks like it means in the horizontal direction, not vertically?
Davinciarchitec


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

DaVinciArchitec said:


> *Davinciarchitec*


:blink::blink:


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

DaVinciArchitec said:


> Got a soils report saying we need to "over-excavate 3 ft." and add compacted fill. (expansive native soil).
> What does it mean to 'over-excavate'? It looks like it means in the horizontal direction, not vertically?
> Davinciarchitec


Alright, I'll help you out here. You are right, it means over excavate horizontally by 3'. But then you need to "add compacted fill" horizontally. For this you will need a horizontal tamper and gravity sensitive expansive native soil. This will give you the required horizontal structural integrity required.

Best of luck:thumbsup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Heritage said:


> Alright, I'll help you out here. You are right, it means over excavate horizontally by 3'. But then you need to "add compacted fill" horizontally. For this you will need a horizontal tamper and gravity sensitive expansive native soil. This will give you the required horizontal structural integrity required.
> 
> Best of luck:thumbsup:


You really think you helped him huh?? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> You really think you helped him huh?? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


:whistling Anytime for my architect friends!

Soils are level 3 of an Arch's education right?


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

DaVinciArchitec said:


> Got a soils report saying we need to "over-excavate 3 ft." and add compacted fill. (expansive native soil).
> What does it mean to 'over-excavate'? It looks like it means in the horizontal direction, not vertically?
> Davinciarchitec


wow:blink:


whatever it is you are doing ... you have absolutely NO business at all doing it :laughing:




actually - i bet lunch money on it that this is either a HO or a DIY guy. I think DIY guy trying to save money by dih (doing it himself)


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

A monkey could understand that over excavating means "digging more then needed" Make sure you wear you helmet.


----------



## scuba (Feb 26, 2008)

Horizontal tampers are hard to find and very expensive. I suggest you go to Home Depot and rent one.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh my God...Oh my God....


----------



## DetailHandyman (Jul 21, 2008)

Heritage said:


> you will need a horizontal tamper and gravity sensitive expansive native soil.


I take issue with this. He would need the gravity *insensitive* variety of expansive soil. The insensitive variety will compact *much* better.

An experienced contractor such as yourself overlooking such a simple thing, for shame. :no:


----------



## MarkmillerConst (Feb 3, 2009)

Heritage said:


> Alright, I'll help you out here. You are right, it means over excavate horizontally by 3'. But then you need to "add compacted fill" horizontally. For this you will need a horizontal tamper and gravity sensitive expansive native soil. This will give you the required horizontal structural integrity required.
> 
> Best of luck:thumbsup:


 Not to be rude, but what the F... are you talking about. 

Overexcavate means go deeper, not wider. 

Horizontal tamper? all compaction is done by compressing DOWN. Best if done by driving a track loader over it at optimal moisture content. Must be compacted to 90% density of surrounding natural soil. Easy test is to put all your weight on a #4 rebar. You shouldn't be able to push it in more than about 4 inches. 

Compact with expansive soil?

Oh I get it! you want the guys house to fall down. Tragedy plus time equals comedy!


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

MarkmillerConst said:


> Not to be rude, but what the F... are you talking about.
> 
> Overexcavate means go deeper, not wider.
> 
> ...


:blink::blink:


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

Boy...I say Boi ....I'm pitchin 'em and you're missin' 'em!


----------



## DetailHandyman (Jul 21, 2008)

MarkmillerConst said:


> Not to be rude, but what the F... are you talking about.
> 
> Overexcavate means go deeper, not wider.




Try this:

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/sarcasm


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## MarkmillerConst (Feb 3, 2009)

Like I said,

"Oh, I get it!"


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

He is new, we'll give you a break this time!


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

now make like a tree, and geddouttahere... sorry I just heard a line from back to the future....


----------



## ajbackhoe (Nov 26, 2006)

*Ha...*

You guys are too much, made my day though


----------

